# Quote of the day



## John Paul Sanborn




----------



## M.D. Vaden

That's one way of looking at it.

Another way of looking at it, is barter. Customers trade their money for service of value, and pay off their debt at the end of a day.

I like the quotes and stories of some of those older businessmen.

Apparently, J. C. Penny would not hire someone who salted their food before taking a bite.


----------



## Manco

I saw a sticker on a truck about 5 or 6 years ago that said, "Business is great, People are terrific, Life is wonderful". At that time I worked for another company and that statement was the most unbelievable thing someone could say to me. Now that I work for myself I can believe that statement. I have it written on the cover of my invoice books now:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn




----------



## alanarbor

M.D. Vaden said:


> Apparently, J. C. Penny would not hire someone who salted their food before taking a bite.



I've heard that attributed to Lee Iaccoca....wonder who really said it


----------



## PA Plumber

alanarbor said:


> I've heard that attributed to Lee Iaccoca....wonder who really said it



I have heard that story also. I thought is was an older name in the auto industry.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

http://www.snopes.com/business/genius/salted.asp


----------



## John Paul Sanborn




----------



## John Paul Sanborn

GICON said:


> Well posted John Paul. Maybe AS should have a forum on good quotes. We could have a quote of the day or something like that. Perhaps an AS Calendar???



I steal them from SalesGiene. I looked into thier services and have been getting spamed ever since.


----------



## bushinspector

"To get the best out of a man go to what is best in him"

Daniel Considine


----------



## elmnut

"Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm" Unknown


----------



## bushinspector

Wine makes a man more pleased with himself; I do not say that it makes him more pleasing to others.  

Samuel Johnson


----------



## Ed Roland

Heres one 4 ya...

"A wooden flute with no holes is really just a stick!"
-Author unknown


----------



## buzz sawyer

*One of my Dad's favorites*

"One of the problems in the world is too many people are trying to make a killing instead of a living."


----------



## 58hydraglide

"Always tell the truth, there's less to remember" Samuel Clemens?


----------



## Ed Roland

U broke out the Ole Sam Clemmins, huh?


----------



## 58hydraglide

Well I figured since no one else did. Truth be known I had to be told it was him.He11 I always thought it was Dad's!


----------



## elmnut

"My mother had a great deal of trouble with me, but I think she enjoyed it." Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens)


----------



## buzz sawyer

58hydraglide said:


> "Always tell the truth, there's less to remember" Samuel Clemens?



That's a lot easier to remember than "Oh what a wicked web we weave when first we practice to deceive."


----------



## CraneOp1

"If you wish to reach the highist, begin at the lowest." - Publilius Syrus

Kind of like tree work.


----------



## 58hydraglide

*Buzz Sawyer*



buzz sawyer said:


> That's a lot easier to remember than "Oh what a wicked web we weave when first we practice to deceive."



Buzz, You're right, but your signature IS a quote of the day!! At the risque of being cliche here,s another one for your sig "Been there done that"!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

58hydraglide said:


> Buzz, You're right, but your signature IS a quote of the day!! At the risque of being cliche here,s another one for your sig "Been there done that"!:hmm3grin2orange:



But Mothers can be inspiring! Through adversity do we grow.


----------



## Ed Roland

Hear now what the momma whale told her son.
"It's when u get 2 the top and begin 2 blow, that u get harpooned!"
Thats no 'fish story'


----------



## highsiera

What kind of mods you got on that Felco?? I modded my Corona 60 with a sweet 14-2 bare copper catch after the original catch hook broke off...


----------



## Ed Roland

I removed the felco blade and duct taped an eighteen inch bar to the handles. She dont cut real good but she looks good on my hip!


----------



## buzz sawyer

58hydraglide said:


> Buzz, You're right, but your signature IS a quote of the day!! At the risque of being cliche here,s another one for your sig "Been there done that"!:hmm3grin2orange:




Haha! I coined that one some years ago with a bunch of friends. We were trying rephase quotes to reflect what we thought was the real message. 

When my Mom was in grade school, her class was asked to substitute words in famous quotes but not change the meaning. She selected, "He who laughs last. laughs best." Her version was, "He who titters tardiest has the most boistrous guffaw."


----------



## CraneOp1

"No man is free who is not a master of himself." - Epictetus


----------



## bushinspector

Imagination is more important than knowledge...

Albert Einstein
(1879-1955)


----------



## bushinspector

New opinions are always suspected, and usually opposed, without any other reason but because they are not already common.


John Locke


----------



## elmnut

"In Paris they simply stared when I spoke to them in French; I never did succeed in making those idiots understand their own language." Mark Twain


----------



## bushinspector

The secret of greatness is simple: do better work than any other man in your field- and keep doing it.

Wilfred A. Peterson


----------



## CraneOp1

"Natural abilities are like natural plants; they need pruning by study." - Francis Bacon


----------



## CylinderService

When the Lord finished the world, He pronounced it good. That is what I said about my first work, too. But Time, I tell you, Time takes the confidence out of these incautious early opinions. — Mark Twain


----------



## CraneOp1

"The absent are never without fault. Nor the present without excuse." -Benjamin Franklin

How many of us work with someone like this!


----------



## bushinspector

Sucess isn't permanent, and failure isn't fatal

Mike Ditka


----------



## treebogan

*Silki son*

I used a Silky to remove the paws from a Black Bear I shot

"Protect your right to saw Bears"

My Silky had an "NRA" sticker on the shealth but the rain washed it off.

Shame


----------



## elmnut

"Alcohol, the cause of, and solution to, all of lifes problems" Homer Simpson


----------



## buzz sawyer

To those who talk and talk and talk
This adage will appeal.
The steam that blows a whistle
will never turn a wheel.


----------



## Highclimber OR

"A man with food on the table has many problems; A man with no food on the table has one problem".


----------



## bushinspector

I decided not to let my past rule my future so I decided to change my present in order to open up my future.


Dr. Ana M Guzman


----------



## rfwoodvt

_Honestly I really would like to see things from your point of view....

However, I just cannot seem to shove my head that far up my behind_

A.R.W.


----------



## Slvrmple72

"You can outwit the ordinary fool but the extraordinary fool will always find a way." - unknown


----------



## PLAYFORD TREE

The longest journey begins with a single step- some chinese dude


----------



## bushinspector

*Dusting off this old thread*

Came across this quote the other day and it really puts everything in to perspective


"The THINGS that matter in life are never THINGS"


----------



## Dibbs

elmnut said:


> "Alcohol, the cause of, and solution to, all of lifes problems" Homer Simpson



"Never attribute to alcohol that which is adequately explained by stupidity." Me.  :jester:


----------



## extremewoodwork

sometimes your the statue, sometimes your the pigeon. Whatever you do there is nothing better than making the best of it.


----------



## Tim "Bo" Snell

"When you reach the end of your rope, tie a knot & hang on." (Hmmm. Was this penned by a tree man?)


----------



## Tim "Bo" Snell

"The difference between the right word & the almost right word is like the difference between the lightning bug & lightning." M. Twain


----------

